# Dimorphorchis lowii



## Drorchid (Jul 1, 2009)

One that you do not see too often! This species, native to Borneo, is unique that it has 2 different shaped and colored flowers on the same inflorescence. The upper flowers are bright yellow with small red spots. The lower flowers are white with red markings. Both flowers are fertile and have both male and female parts. It is still a mystery why this plant has 2 different shaped and colored flowers. On the species Dimorphorchis rohanii I have noticed that the upper flower is very fragrant and the lower flowers are not fragrant at all, indicating it possibly had 2 different pollinators to double the chance of pollination. This can become quite a big plant. We raised the plants from seed, and they are now almost 10 years old.

Jerry holding the plant:






Whole inflorescence:





Upper flower:





Lower flower:





Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2009)

Exceptional flowers and impressive difference!!! Huge and happy plant!!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

One of my favorite Borneo species. When I get a bigger GH it's on the list!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW...  Great blooming on a spectacular plant.. Is that a first bloom? The spikes on mature plants usually get much longer than that, nearly 6-10 feet..


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> *WOW...  Great blooming on a spectacular plant*.. Is that a first bloom?



I did not yet know this , but I agree :clap::clap::clap:



> The spikes on mature plants usually get much longer than that, nearly 6-10 feet..



:drool::drool:

Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 2, 2009)

:clap: Fascinating! :clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 2, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> WOW...  Great blooming on a spectacular plant.. Is that a first bloom? The spikes on mature plants usually get much longer than that, nearly 6-10 feet..



Yes, this is the first time this plant has bloomed. Thus far out of the whole batch, we have bloomed 3 plants, so they are all reaching blooming size. Besides getting longer spikes, I think they also get more spikes per plant when they are more mature.

Robert


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 2, 2009)

10 years seems a long time... but well worth it. Robert, what conditions are you growing this plant under? I'm going to have to keep my eyes peeled for one of these...


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 2, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> 10 years seems a long time... but well worth it. Robert, what conditions are you growing this plant under? I'm going to have to keep my eyes peeled for one of these...



Like I said these become pretty large plants, although this particular strain is probably more compact that the regular form; but because they are large plants, that is why it takes them that long to mature.

We keep them in our warmest greenhouse under moderate light; basically the same conditions as our large Cattleya's.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2009)

I forgot about these, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 2, 2009)

Very neat...looks like I have some google research to do


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2009)

I heard about these from somewhere -- maybe it was when I visited OL...


----------



## Candace (Jul 2, 2009)

One of the more interesting species, IMO.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2009)

???? Very strange and beautiful.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 2, 2009)

10 years is still shorter than what it takes to bloom a sanderianum..  I think dimorphorchis can be grown like aerides, but warmer..


----------



## swamprad (Jul 5, 2009)

One of my friends has one of these, I also got a kick out of the very flexible, floppy flower spike!


----------



## mkline3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Amazing, orchids never fail to 'wow' me! THanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I heard about these from somewhere -- maybe it was when I visited OL...



You've been to OL!? Wow, that must have been fun [and expen$ive]!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2009)

NYEric said:


> You've been to OL!? Wow, that must have been fun [and expen$ive]!



Yes, and yes. But I was traveling and couldn't take plants with me, so I was pretty selective. That was a couple years ago. Now if I were to go there again, I'd probably not be so restrained!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2009)

Ahhhh, one day.


----------

